# Samsung's Smartwatch



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2013)

Big O! Showtime!

Samsung reveals smartwatch, new Galaxy Note

Samsung reveals smartwatch, new Galaxy Note

The era of smartwatches has arrived. 

Samsung rolled out its Galaxy Gear smartwatch on Wednesday at an event in Berlin. The company also introduced its new Galaxy Note 3 smartphone and the 2014 edition of its tablet the Galaxy Note 10.1. 


"With Gear, we are changing everything," Pranav Mistry, Samsung's director of research, said at the event.


Samsung's Galaxy Gear smartwatch can make and receive calls, take pictures, run its own apps and has a voice control function that allows users to perform tasks by speaking to the device. 

To navigate the device, a user can swipe the screen from side to side and from top to bottom. The smartwatch is seamlessly connected to a Galaxy user's smartphone and shows a user's updates, like email or texts, on the device screen. It also has built-in sensors that can track a user's physical activity. 


"With Gear we have opened new chapters...With gear we have reinvented century old products," Mistry said. "Welcome to the future." 

Galaxy Gear will launch with the Galaxy Note 3 in more than 140 countries starting on Sept. 25. It will be available in six different colors and will have 10 different pre-loaded clock options for users to choose from. 

Samsung's smartwatch is expected to be first in a series of Galaxy Gear products that the company will introduce.

But Samsung isn't the only one getting into the smartwatch game. 

Qualcomm also revealed its own smartwatch, called the Toq, on Wednesday. Like the Galaxy Gear device, the Toq syncs with a user's smartphone to display alerts. For now it only works with Android devices, but Qualcomm may extend the connectivity to work with Apple's iOS as well. The Toq is priced at $300 and is available for pre-order immediately, but is scheduled to hit the market Oct. 10. 

Apple is also rumored to be working on a smartwatch, dubbed the iWatch. Google and Microsoft are also thought to be working on similar devices. 

Some of the key new features of Samsung's Galaxy Note 3 is a S-Pen, which helps unlock the functions of the device; Samsung's Knox security system, which helps protect the device from mobile malware; and a new multi-window feature, which enables users to multi-task easier. 

The smartphone also features a 5.7-inch display screen, 13 megapixel rear camera, longer battery life, faster LTE and it is available in 10 different colors. 

Samsung's new high-resolution tablet, an updated Galaxy Note 10.1, is a 10-inch tablet that also syncs with the Gear smartwatch. 

The Korean company showed off its latest lineup of products ahead of the major technology trade show IFA. Leaks of Samsung's Galaxy Note 3 as well as its smartwatch have been popping up in a recent weeks on a number of tech websites.


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2013)

it's about freaking time!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 4, 2013)

The smart watch was expected a couple of years ago.

Assholes: put your phone and dumb watch down.

It's boring already.


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2013)

Big Smoothy said:


> The smart watch was expected a couple of years ago.
> 
> Assholes: put your phone and dumb watch down.
> 
> It's boring already.



with Japan mastering miniaturization some time ago you would have thought this stuff would have come out years ago.  this is the kind of useless tech that people want and I don't understand it, none of it increases the quality of life so what good is it really?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2013)

LAM said:


> with Japan mastering miniaturization some time ago you would have thought this stuff would have come out years ago.  this is the kind of useless tech that people want and I don't understand it, none of it increases the quality of life so what good is it really?



2 posts ago you said "it's about freaking time!"
Like you are excited, then you are bashing it and  calling it useless.

I am always happy to see new tech in the consumer market.  I would rather see these breakthroughs in available tech than in advanced weaponry that won't hit commercial markets for another decade or 2 when it's declassified, but only after our soldiers die a thousand deaths because they are acting as Guinea pigs under life and death situations.   

Give it to consumers right off the bat, let us test it, tweak it and improve it, then the medical field can start using it to save lives and then finally the military can start spindling and mutilating bodies with it, and the soldiers will be more proficient with it because they have touched a similar device at home, and the doctors can use it to save lives of those who aren't completely decimated by it...


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2013)

maniclion said:


> 2 posts ago you said "it's about freaking time!"
> Like you are excited, then you are bashing it and  calling it useless.



exactly!  it's about time because the tech has been out there for many years.  I certainly didn't say it was good tech.  Freaking Dick Tracy had a high tech watch in the 30's!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 5, 2013)

Seriously,

The small smart (dumb) watch is probably hard on the eyes, and is anyone too busy to have a small tablet to use?

It's another "new things that nobody really fucking needs."


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2013)

its a Bluetooth watch right? that's been around for years


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2014)

Samsung GALAXY S5 First Look


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 25, 2014)

Cool!

I still wanna know where the f*ck are our flying cars?
Weren't we supposed to have them by the year 2000?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_...h-will-be-ready-by-christmas/?ftag=CAD9f89b0c

HTC chairwoman: Our smartwatch will be ready by Christmas

Here's one more potential item for your holiday wish list: a smartwatch that HTC promises will be fashionable. Another project for HTC: Tablets

BARCELONA, Spain -- HTC's smartwatch is indeed real, and it'll be here in time for the Christmas shopping season. 

That's according to HTC Chairwoman Cher Wang, who confirmed to CNET that the company is working on a smartwatch and that it will be ready for the holiday season.

"It's natural for us to have wearables because we're a design company," Wang said. 

Wang agreed with this reporter's assessment that many of the current smartwatches in the market lack aesthetic appeal, and promised that HTC's offering will be fashionable. 

"People think watches are jewels," she said, making the point that any wearable would have to match that design standard. 

HTC knows a thing or two about design, and its metal-clad HTC One is considered one of the best-looking smartphones in the market, in some ways outdoing even the  iPhone 5S's nearly all-metal body. 

In addition to aesthetics, Wang said that HTC will focus on battery efficiency, noting that people don't want to have to take off their watch to charge it all the time. 

Wang added that HTC's smartwatch will likely tether to a smartphone via Bluetooth, rather than work independently with its own cellular radio. 

Another area that HTC is looking at is  tablets. She said it makes sense for the company to be in this area, and that it is something we could see this year. 

Wang and CEO Peter Chou held their Mobile World Congress press conference to unveil two new mid-tier phones, the Desire 610 and 816, which the company hopes will make it more competitive with consumers who are more budget-conscious. 

Many, of course, were hoping for the successor to the HTC One. But the company made it clear it will launch the phone at a separate event on March 25. Wang declined to give any details on the next phone, only asking for a little bit of patience. 

Another HTC executive did note that the next flagship will be significantly different than the HTC One, although the person noted that it won't be as big of a jump as between the HTC One X and HTC One.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2014)

NEW Samsung TECH - 33 Things You Need to Know!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2014)

The competition:

NEW iPhones and Apple Watches BREAKDOWN


----------



## danked (Sep 10, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 10, 2014)

2 months from now a $200 smart watch will have all of those features. I keep up with smart watches and phones a lot and they are almost getting to the point of being worth purchasing.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 11, 2014)

Im 50/50 on this whole deal. Life is already lived through phones and tablets.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Real Time with Bill Maher: New Rules - September 26, 2014 (HBO)


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2014)

The weather lady at the end is rad


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2015)

Samsung Introduces the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge Featuring New Designs, Wireless Charging, and Mobile Payment

http://laughingsquid.com/samsung-in...designs-wireless-charging-and-mobile-payment/

Samsung is marking the Mobile World Congress consumer electronics show in Barcelona, Spain this week by announcing the latest two additions to its Galaxy S Android handset line (previously), the Galaxy S6 and the Galaxy S6 Edge. Both smartphones feature 5.1-inch displays, wireless charging, a brighter and faster 16-megapixel rear-facing camera, and a new design-focused glass body that ditches the plastic backing of previous models. As the name implies, the biggest difference between the two phones is the side of the display, which is curved in the case of the Edge, both making for a thinner and sleeker phone and adding some additional features like the ability to quickly access contacts. The phones also arrive with a new mobile payment system in-tow.


Samsung Pay, a new, easy-to-use mobile payment service that will be compatible with more locations than any competing offering in a single application, will launch on Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge in the United States during the second half of this year. Protected by Samsung KNOX, fingerprint scanning, and advanced tokenization, Samsung Pay works with both Near Field Communication (NFC) and Magnetic Secure Transmission (MST) technology to make it device, merchant and card issuer agnostic.

Both Android 5.0 phones are scheduled to be available globally starting April 10, 2015. 

http://www.nerdist.com/2015/03/samsung-unveils-galaxy-s6-and-curved-galaxy-s6-edge-smartphones/


----------



## Braveheart82 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wonder how this watch stacks up with the Apple Watch coming out now.  Just more fodder for the Apple vs. Samsung wars!


----------



## stream26 (Sep 1, 2016)

I got the Classic, and I work in a shirt and tie environment. I got a compliment from a stranger one day that said "nice watch" then when I showed them it was a smartwatch their mind was blown. They thought it was just a nice watch.
As far as battery life, it's a beast compared to Android Wear. I charge it every night just because it is so simply to put it on the charger, but I rarely if ever am below 50% after wearing it all day from 6am to 11pm.  I always respect good mechanical watches and from college my lovely is Seiko http://jonsguide.org/best-top-seiko-watches-for-men-reviews/ ,  wear them one after another
[FONT=&quot]i got the Classic, and I work in a shirt and tie environment. I got a compliment from a stranger one day that said "nice watch" then when I showed them it was a smartwatch their mind was blown. They thought it was just a nice watch.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]As far as battery life, it's a beast compared to Android Wear. I charge it every night just because it is so simply to put it on the charger, but I rarely if ever am below 50% after wearing it all day from 6am to 11pm[/FONT]


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 18, 2016)

I suppose to buy classic watch from Casio or G-Shock series, because those smart clocks have not really long battery life(( When android wear will be working for month without charging, then I could buy it, but now it is useless thing))


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2016)

The ?Apple of China? just unveiled a phone that?s more powerful and better looking than the iPhone

http://www.businessinsider.com/xiao...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti

http://www.androidcentral.com/xiaomi-mi-note-2-mi-mix-china


----------

